# 301Bq Black And Grey Tank Pull Levers



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been meaning to ask -- I'm told to keep the three waste tanks closed when hooked up to sewer and open when tanks read almost full. The problem is with 301BQ it's a pain in the rear to crawl under the two slide outs to get to the three pull handles. Anyone one else with this situation have any recommendations?


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

villui said:


> I've been meaning to ask -- I'm told to keep the three waste tanks closed when hooked up to sewer and open when tanks read almost full. The problem is with 301BQ it's a pain in the rear to crawl under the two slide outs to get to the three pull handles. Anyone one else with this situation have any recommendations?I use to have the 301, now I have the 312, and it is the same set up. When am hooked up, I always leave the 2 gray valves open. I only keep the black closed till it gets to a level on where I would drain it. You probably have the adapters, but Camping World does have them. It is a pretty easy set up, after a few trips to the campground.


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree, this is a PIA! However, it's one negative out of so many positives on this TT. The rear valve pulls are fairly accessible as they are between the two slides. Seems the tough one is for the front gray tank. I try to only empty that once throughout a week of camping then empty last with the slide in just before pulling away. Always keep the valves closed simply because there is not a trap keeping the full hook-up gasses in their place. It's also best to empty a more full tank too as the rush of water helps to empty heavier waste that makes it into the tanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is not just for sewer gas issues. For the black tank you will get a solid mound if you leave the valve open and you will no like what you have to do the get those solids out of the black tank. The grey tanks can be left open but as mentioned it is best that they only be opened to drain a full tank.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Agreed this is a pain. Luckily, the black and grey tank 2 levers are located between the slides, so not too difficult. The front grey tank 1 only has the kitchen sink on it, so it does not fill up nearly as quickly as the other tanks. I just dump this tank when I leave and the slide is in.

I would never recommend leaving any valves open, even the grey tanks. You will notice that the front tank tends to stink much more than the rear grey tank that just has bath water. The front tank collects debris from dishwashing, which can start to smell after a while. I like to have the flushing effect when the tank is full to get as much of this out as possible.

DAN


----------



## rob67gmc (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been thinking about this problem since I first got my camper a few months ago. We have it set up on a seasonal site and go up almost every weekend. Been trying to think of a way to rig something to the front side to push/pull the handles.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rob67gmc said:


> I've been thinking about this problem since I first got my camper a few months ago. We have it set up on a seasonal site and go up almost every weekend. Been trying to think of a way to rig something to the front side to push/pull the handles.


How about getting a short sewer line attached to the main Outback Grey line, then add a second valve at the end of that. Leave the valve at the RV open, and use the second valve to control the dumping action?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

My gray tank pull handle for the kitchen sink is under our slide. I have used the 'metal rod' (that is used to pull the awning down) to reach under the slide and grab the pull handle to empty the gray tank. One end of the rod has a loop on it that I can grab the handle with to pull it out and push it in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

..or wait for a kid on a bike...offer him $2 to do it for you. Of course you need to have a beer in hand while this is all going down.


----------

